# Are there any stores that sell Sugarpill products in London? And where can i find sigma brushes in London?



## MakeupOnMyMind (Apr 11, 2011)

*Are there any stores that sell Sugarpill products in London? And where can i find sigma brushes in London?*

Thanks,.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 20, 2011)

I just ordered some Sigma brushes from love-makeup.co.uk and the delivery was amazingly quick! I ordered them Sunday and got them yesterday. The Sigma website also does international delivery.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

yup i buy mine all from love-makeup too! great site and fast shipping!


----------



## MakeupOnMyMind (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, Really is a great site!!


----------



## courtziejayne (Apr 22, 2011)

As far as I am aware Sugarpill is only online,  I haven't heard of any retailers who sell it. Sugarpill ship internationally and for all orders over $75USD is free shipping. I've been following the company for a while and only just made my first purchase a few days ago as I financially okay to do a little splurging.


----------

